# Cannot tell if my black skirt/long fin tetras have ick or not?



## RKFOOL (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi all first post, haven’t made an introductory post yet because this issue is a bit more pressing. I have a 20 gallon freshwater tank that is home to 6 long fin tetras and 3 glo fish, when I started the tank I began with just one tetra and one glo fish, I thought they were lonely so I added two more tetras, all good. Waited awhile and thought my one glo fish might be lonely so I added two more glofish making 3 of each type. Immediately after that two of the tetras began bullying the third intensely nearly killing him/her. That tetra is still recovering from the beating as you will be able to see by the fins. I read up about tetras and having at least 6 in a tank to prevent fin nipping so I added three more making 6 tetras and 3 glofish. They have since been pretty happy together for the last 3 weeks. I have noticed now that at least 4 of the tetras have developed white spots on their fins and fins only. All fishes behavior is unchanged, they eat fine and nothing observably abnormal. The tank has a top fin hob pf 20 with its matching filter, a fluval aqua clear 30 hob with sponge, carbon, and bio max, and lastly a top fin large under gravel filter. I’ve had the water tested at petsmart with no bad readings. I keep the temp at 79, feeding them once a day at night. Tried to give as much detail as possible. Any advice is welcome. Thank you!!


----------



## RKFOOL (Nov 6, 2021)

I forgot to add a have one of those net breeder baskets in there with two fancy guppy fry which are less than two weeks old and appear perfectly healthy, also the glo fish seem un affected so far too. Thanks again!


----------



## RKFOOL (Nov 6, 2021)

Update- for whom I don’t know but any way, I was never able to find any information on whether or not my guppy fry would be safe to be treated for ick. I purchased a cheap 3.5 gallon tank and set it up for them. Transferred them over last night. Hopefully they survive as I’ll be heartbroken if the don’t. Also began treating my tetras and glofish with ick treatment last night too, bought top fin ick treatment.


----------



## RKFOOL (Nov 6, 2021)

So. . . One day after moving my guppy fry to their own tank and ick/ a white spot is visible on one of the two’s pec fin. I’m so bummed and feel like at this point I may as well have just left them in the big tank and taken the chance with the medication. I still have not been able to find any info whatsoever about fry and ick medication. There are lots of forum posts of people asking about what to do but none of them follow up with any conclusion.


----------

